# اطرح فكرتك هنا ونحن نطورها ان شاء الله....



## AbuMaha (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته....

اخواني اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع خطرت في بالي فكرة واتمنى ان تعم الفائده للجميع ..

الكثير منا لديهم افكار عديده ومفيده ولكنه لايفكر بالاستفادة منها ولا يجد الدعم المناسب وانا ارى اذا كان لديك فكرة ولا تعلم اذا كانت فكرة عملية او لا وقد قررت ان تكون هذه الفكره طي النسيان وسوف تدفن الى الابد لماذا لاتطرحها هنا ونناقشها اذا كانت فكره عمليه بتابدل الخبرات هنا ستحصل على معلومات مفيده او قد يستفيد منها شخص اخر وبهذا تحصل على الثواب لكل من يستفيد منها....

والله اجر عظيم اهم شي تكون النية صادقة لينتفع بها المسلمين وتكون لله 

اخوكم ابو مها


----------



## AbuMaha (15 أغسطس 2007)

لم اجد تفاعل منكم في هذي الفكرة كنت اتمنى انها تشد الجميع لكن للاسف اعتقد الموضوع يحتاج شوية وقت عشان يهم الجميع وهو انه تنطرح كم فكرة في الاول بعدين بيشد الكثير عشان كذا انا ببدا بفكرة واتمنى تعجبكم....

انا سبق واني طرحت موضوع عن سبب قلة كفائة التكييف في السيارة عند توقفها واكثر الاجابات جات انه السبب الرئيسي هو قلة التيار الهوائي عند التوقف وهذا يعني ان السبب هو قلة انتقال الحرارة عبر رديتر المكيف وانا عندي فكرة وابي رايكم فيها
الفكره هي :81: 

لو حطينا نظام موجه على الرديتر ويعمل نفس السبري بالماء ويكون موصل بكنترول سيستم اذا وقفت السياره من وقت لوقت يرش عليها رذاذ ماء اعتقد هذا بيرفع كثير من كفائة التكييف في السيارة وذلك بسبب الماء لانه يرفع من معدل انتقال احراره وطبعا عندي اشياء اخرى ممكن اضيفها على هذه الفكرة ولكن انتظر منكم التفاعل اولا


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ... فكره مناقشه الافكار دي فكره كويسه جداا.. بتفكرني لما كنا بنجتمع انا وصحابي ايام الدراسه عشان نحل مسأله معقده شويه .. كنا كلنا بنفكر وبنصحح لبعض...وبنستفيد من بعض..(وفي الاخر مكناش بنحل المسأله بردو)... حقيقي الفكره جميله وانا كنت من فتره قلت فكره كده في مشاركه بعنوان(استفسار عن علاقه الجاذبيه الارضيه بالاجسام)...بس مكنش عليها ردود كتير... المهم الفكره جيده ويارب الناس تشارك فيها.. بس انا مش فاهم فكرتك عن زياده كفاءه التبريد بالماء.. ممكن توضحها اكتر.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

AbuMaha قال:


> لم اجد تفاعل منكم في هذي الفكرة كنت اتمنى انها تشد الجميع لكن للاسف اعتقد الموضوع يحتاج شوية وقت عشان يهم الجميع وهو انه تنطرح كم فكرة في الاول بعدين بيشد الكثير عشان كذا انا ببدا بفكرة واتمنى تعجبكم....
> 
> انا سبق واني طرحت موضوع عن سبب قلة كفائة التكييف في السيارة عند توقفها واكثر الاجابات جات انه السبب الرئيسي هو قلة التيار الهوائي عند التوقف وهذا يعني ان السبب هو قلة انتقال الحرارة عبر رديتر المكيف وانا عندي فكرة وابي رايكم فيها
> الفكره هي :81:
> ...



انا معك .

لدي فكرة حول ضاغط الهواء بدلا من ان يدار كهربائيا يدار بواسطة محرك بانزين .

المحرك الكهربائي الذي كان مستخدما للأدارة 1.5 حصان واريد استخدام محرك بانزين صغير 2

حصان المتوفر في الأسواق المحلية .

هل هذه الفكرة ناجحة لأستخدامها في المناطق النائية التي لايتوفر فيها الكهرباء واريد ان ازاول عملي

عليها هل ممكن وكيف .

انا انتظر ردودكم .


البغدادي:55:


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ... افتكر انه ممكن جدا تشغل ضاغط الهواء عن طريق محرك البنزين او الديزل.. بس اعتقد انه ربطهم ببعض هيحتاج كوبلن (coupling)


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2007)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم ... افتكر انه ممكن جدا تشغل ضاغط الهواء عن طريق محرك البنزين او الديزل.. بس اعتقد انه ربطهم ببعض هيحتاج كوبلن (coupling)



اخي الكريم .

اريد حلول معقولة لا اعتقاد .

اريد نظريات وقوانين ميكانيكية وتصميم وتطبيقات ومبادئ عملية .

اعتقد :67: 

اريدك موجود معنا .:3: 


البغدادي .:55:


----------



## AbuMaha (16 أغسطس 2007)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم ... فكره مناقشه الافكار دي فكره كويسه جداا.. بتفكرني لما كنا بنجتمع انا وصحابي ايام الدراسه عشان نحل مسأله معقده شويه .. كنا كلنا بنفكر وبنصحح لبعض...وبنستفيد من بعض..(وفي الاخر مكناش بنحل المسأله بردو)... حقيقي الفكره جميله وانا كنت من فتره قلت فكره كده في مشاركه بعنوان(استفسار عن علاقه الجاذبيه الارضيه بالاجسام)...بس مكنش عليها ردود كتير... المهم الفكره جيده ويارب الناس تشارك فيها.. بس انا مش فاهم فكرتك عن زياده كفاءه التبريد بالماء.. ممكن توضحها اكتر.


 
الفكرة بسيطه جدا زي مابترش على الزجاج الامامي ماء عشان تمسح الزجاج طبعا الرش منول عاوزين نرش الرديتر بالماء بس يكون اتومتيك عن طريق كنترول سستم لما توقف السيارة نرشو بمعدل كل خمس دقايق مثلا على حسب الدراسه تعطينا التوقيت المناسب او على حسب درجة الحرارة المهم ان يصير رش ماء على الرديتر والسبب وراء النظريه هذي ان الماء يزيد من معدل انتقال الحرارة في الرديتر وذلك معروف لكل من درس انتقال الحرارة وكما وعدتكم باضافة اشياء على الفكرة انا افكر اني اخلي خزان الماء المستخدم للرش يكون عازل حراري عشان يكون الماء مش حار والعازل بسيط يكون هناك حاوية داخل حاويه وبينهم هواء يعني نفس فكرة ترمس الشاي او ثلاجة الشاي وهناك اضافات ايضا بس ننتضر الردود تكون اكثر  

ابو مها


----------



## AbuMaha (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> انا معك .
> 
> لدي فكرة حول ضاغط الهواء بدلا من ان يدار كهربائيا يدار بواسطة محرك بانزين .
> 
> ...


 
والله انا اشوف ان هذي فكره جيده مع اني لم افهمها بالشكل المطلوب تماما لكن ممكن توضح اكثر ومعليش ياشباب انا عندي مشكله في فهم المصطلحات العربيه ياليت لو قدرنا نضيف الكلمة بالانقليزي بين قوسين على قد مانقدر لاني دراستي بالانقليزي واجد صعوبه في فهم المصطلحات اذا كانت بالعربي


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (16 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اخي الكريم .
> 
> اريد حلول معقولة لا اعتقاد .
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم... ياأستاذ شكري يمكنك ان تدير مولد كهرباء بمحرك بنزين او ديزل... ويمكنك ان تدير طلمبه مياه (PUMP) عن طريق محرك بنزين او ديزل ... ويمكنك ايضا ان تدير ضاغط الهواء... الفكره كلها في طريقه الربط بين عمود دوران كل من المحرك و(المولد- الطلمبه-الضاغط) فمثلا في حاله المولد يتم الربط عن طريق ديسك (DISK) بحيث يتم ربط الديسكين ببعض ويجب ان يكون مقاسهم واحدا ومقاس الديسكات يتحدد بما يسمي (SAE) فمثلا اذا كان ديسك المحرك (SAE1) فيجب ان يكون ديسك المولد نفس المقاس.. وفي حاله الطلمبه يتم الربط عن طريق كوبلن .. وذلك طبعا لاختلاف عمود دوران المولد عن الطلمبه.. فيجب ان تحدد طريقه الربط فقط بين المحرك والضاغط.. وبالمناسبه انا موجود ... اسم (ضايع في هندسه ) مجرد اسم وليس صفه.


----------



## AbuMaha (19 أغسطس 2007)

*عبي جوالك بطاقة المشي...*

كما وعدناكم بطرح فكر جديدة واتمنى ان ينال هذا الموضوع على اعجابكم مع الوقت وانا بصراحه صبور وححاول ابني هالموضوع مع الوقت الى ان يصبح احد المواضيع المميزه في المنتدى المتميز...

هذه فكرة قام بعملها فريق عمل من جامعة الكويت من اصحابي وحصلو على برائة الاختراع...

الفكره هي انك وانت تمشي تستفيد من صاقة المشي وتنتج طاقة كهربائية يمكنك منها شحن الجوال..

والطريقة تمت بان وضعو في كعب الحذاء اليكترك موتور وذالك بوضع ميكنزم يحول الضغط من الكعب الى حركة دائرية وعن طريق ملف سلكي ومغناطيس تتولد الكهرباء والنتيجه كانت مذهلة بانهم انتجو كمية يمكن ان تشحن 3 جوالات في وقت واحد وقد يرد الى البعض انه لن يستفاد من هذه الفكره بشكل كبير ولكن لو فكرنا في الفائده العسكريه فقد تكون فائدتها مذهله وهي انهم لو فقدو في وقت من الوقات في الصحراء وانقطعت بهم الكهرباء يمكن استخدام هذه الطريقه ليكي يحافضو على وسائل الاتصال التي لاتحتاج الى كمية كبيره من الكهرباء .....

اخوكم ابو مها


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (19 أغسطس 2007)

فكره عبقريه جداا.. بجد فكره جميله....بس ياتري الباور اللي ممكن نحصل عليها ممكن تكون قد ايه؟.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أغسطس 2007)

AbuMaha قال:


> والله انا اشوف ان هذي فكره جيده مع اني لم افهمها بالشكل المطلوب تماما لكن ممكن توضح اكثر ومعليش ياشباب انا عندي مشكله في فهم المصطلحات العربيه ياليت لو قدرنا نضيف الكلمة بالانقليزي بين قوسين على قد مانقدر لاني دراستي بالانقليزي واجد صعوبه في فهم المصطلحات اذا كانت بالعربي



اخي العزيز ابو مهى .

تحية طيبة .

الفكرة ناجحة ومربحة اقتصاديا على شرط ان محرك الأحتراق الداخلي يدير الضاغط بواسطة السيور 

الناقلة للحركة وان لا يكون دوران الضاغط اكثر من 1000 دورة بالدقيقة مع وجود فلتر ماص للغازات 

السامة لتلافي دخوله الى الخزان الهواء .:68: 

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (20 أغسطس 2007)

AbuMaha قال:


> كما وعدناكم بطرح فكر جديدة واتمنى ان ينال هذا الموضوع على اعجابكم مع الوقت وانا بصراحه صبور وححاول ابني هالموضوع مع الوقت الى ان يصبح احد المواضيع المميزه في المنتدى المتميز...
> 
> هذه فكرة قام بعملها فريق عمل من جامعة الكويت من اصحابي وحصلو على برائة الاختراع...
> 
> ...



أخوي أبو مها تشكر عالموضوع الأكثر من رائع ، استمعت كثير و أنا أشوف مناقشاتكم عن مكيف السيارة و كيفية تطويره و الشي إللي ما قدرت أخفي اعجابي فيه هو مشروع هالطلبة ..فعلا مشروعهم روووعة
امممم كنت أفكر انه ما دام هالمشروع يقدر يشحن 3 جوالات ليه ما نخليه يشحن مثلا جوال و الكشاف و شي ثاني مفيد للعسكرية :81: 

و في مشروع انطرح في جامعتنا لمجموعة من الشباب لجهاز ينوضع على ساق الرياضي و يحسب له بالضبط كم المسافة إللي جراها حتى لو كان يجري في مكانه 

تحياتي لك مهندسنا و لي إن شاء الله عودة


----------



## AbuMaha (20 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورة مهندسة مستجده على المتابعة الرائعه وهذا والله هو الدعم المطلوب عشان الواحد يحس مشاركته لها قيمة

والاخ ضايع في الهندسة الي ماعتقد انك ضايع بل انت تضيع كليات هندسية  بعبقريتك

مادري صراحه عن البور لاني ماعندي الخبره الكافية في الهندسة الكهربائية لكن اعتقد انها تولد 12 فولت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

قمت بتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته في استقبال الأفكار الجديدة وابداع المهندسين .

وتقديم افضل الحلول وبلورة هذه الأفكار الى واقع عملي ملموس ربما يكون خيرا لأمتنا .

لكم كل الحب والتقدير والمساهمة الجادة الفعالة .


البغدادي


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (21 أغسطس 2007)

AbuMaha قال:


> مشكورة مهندسة مستجده على المتابعة الرائعه وهذا والله هو الدعم المطلوب عشان الواحد يحس مشاركته لها قيمة
> 
> والاخ ضايع في الهندسة الي ماعتقد انك ضايع بل انت تضيع كليات هندسية  بعبقريتك
> 
> مادري صراحه عن البور لاني ماعندي الخبره الكافية في الهندسة الكهربائية لكن اعتقد انها تولد 12 فولت



الف شكر يابشمهندس ابو مها علي كلامك الجميل ده .. ربنا يخليك يارب.. وافرح بقي يابشمهندس بقي ليك موضوع مثبت:77: :12:


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس شكري علي تثبيت الموضوع.. ويارب فعلا يبقي نواه لحلقات بحث ونقاش علمي هندسي في المنتدي.


----------



## AbuMaha (21 أغسطس 2007)

والله انا عمري ماشركت في منتدى بشكل فعال لكن المنتدى هذا شدني بشكل كبير وبصراحه كان شعور رائع انو تثبت موضوعي لانه اول مره يتثبتلي موضوع...
مشكوووووور جدا على التثبيت والله يقدرني اني اهتم بالموضوع الى ان يتطور بشكل تعم الفائده للجميع 

فكره جديدة قادمه انتظروها بس ابي انتضر شوي عشان تاخذ الافكار السابقه حقها واعطي مجال للاعضاء انهم يطرحون افكار..

لاتستحقر فكره تافهه جات في بالك صدقوني معضم الاختراعات اشياء بسيطه وتطورت حبه حبه

ابو مها


----------



## نايف علي (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اردت أن أحييكم وأسجل حضوري

معكم متابع


----------



## AbuMaha (21 أغسطس 2007)

اشكر جزيل الشكر اخ نايف ولا تحرمنا من اضافتك دائما 

ابو مها


----------



## wfayez (22 أغسطس 2007)

ممتازة جدا الفكرة الخاصة بتحويل طاقة المشى الى طاقة كهربائية و اتمنى مناقشة المزيد من الأفكار


----------



## AbuMaha (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

عندي صراحه فكرة جديده ومادري هل الفكرة تعتبر صحيحه ولا ممكن تكون غلط الله اعلم ولهذا طرحت هذا الموضوع عشان حتى الي عنده فكره يتوقع انها غلط يذكرها ونناقشها..

المرة هذي راح اطرح الفكرة بشكل مختلف

راح اطرح الفكرة بشكل سوال 

ومن الاجابات اطرح سوال ثاني الا ان نصل للفكرة

ويمكن احد يعرف الفكرة الي في بالي قبل ماقولها

طبعا الفكرة هذي لو طلعت صحيحة انا اعتقد انها راح تكون شغله مفيده جدا في توفير البنزين للسيارة

لكن السوال الي راح اطرحها الان هو:

ماهو السبب الي يخلي السياره تفقد كثير من البنزين اذا كانت سرعتها عالية مقارنة بنفس المسافه المقطوعه اذا كانت سرعتها منخفضه؟؟؟

على فكرة الفكره هذي كانت معاي من ايام الدراسة يعني قبل اكثر من 5 سنوات وللاسف ماكان فيه شي يحمس اني اطبقها لذى الي تعجبة الفكره بعدين انا سامح له يستخدمها ويعتبرها هديه له بس لاينساني بالدعاء...
ولو حصل على كم مليون من وراها لاينساني بمليون صغير ابو ست اصفار ولا مليون بخمس اصفار ماشي 

ابو مها


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم... استهلاك البنزين بيزيد في السياره عند زياده السرعه ده شيء طبيعي عشان مقاومه الهواء اللي بتتناسب مع مربع السرعه.. عشان كده في السرعات العاليه بيكون تربيعها كبير جداا وكمان مقاومه الهواء وبالتالي نسبه استهلاك الوقود


----------



## AbuMaha (22 أغسطس 2007)

ممتاز جدا عشرة على عشرة يامضيع كليات الهندسة 

الحين نروح للسوال الثاني مين ممكن يشرحلي كيف الدراق فورس ياثر على الحركة عن طريق شرح موضح للي يحصل ويسبب الفورس هذي 

ابو مها


----------



## AbuMaha (23 أغسطس 2007)

وين الخبرات ياشباب اذا ماعرفتو الجواب قولو ماعرفنا بقول السبب بس انا الفايز  شدعوه قلبناها لعبه 

ابو مهاوي


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ... انا جبت شويه حاجات كده عن (drag force) يارب تكون كويسه


----------



## AbuMaha (24 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ياخ ضايع انا مادري من غيرك كنت حعمل ايه في الموضوع هذا 

بس للاسف الاجابة مش موجوده رغم ان الموضوع مفيد في الملف مفيد صراحه..

لكن انا بعد افضل ان الموضوع يكون على شكل نقاش بحيث ان القارىء يستوعب اكثر على العموم انا راح اعطيكم فرصه الى بكره واذا محد جاوب بحط الجواب عشان نروح للخطوة الي بعدها ادري الطريقه هذي ممكن تمللكم لان الحل ينطرح ببطء لكن انا اشوف انها افضل بحيث ان الشخص يفكر وياخذ راحته في التفكير..

ابو الاموره مهاوي


----------



## mirghani.m (24 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العائق (drag force ) هو قوة ميكانيكية تتولد بتفاعل وإتصال جسم صلب مع سائل (سائل أَو غاز). 
وهو لَا يتولد من قِبل حقل قوة، بمعنى حقل جذبي أَو حقل كهرومغناطيسي، حيث جسم واحد يمْكِن أَن يُؤثر على الجسم الآخرِ بدون أنْ يكونا في الإتصال الطبيعي. 
حيث انه ليتولد العائقِ يجب أَنْ يكون الجسم الصلب متصلا بالسائل. العائق يتولَد بالإختلاف في السرعة بين الجسم الصلب والسائل و لابد أن يكون هناك حركة بين الجسم والسائل. إذا لم تكن هناك حركة فانه ليس هناك عائق. كذلك لا يوجد فرق بين اذا كان الجسم يتحرك خلال سائل ساكن أَو يمر السائل على جسم صلب ساكن.​


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (24 أغسطس 2007)

ازيك ياابو مها ... شكرا ليك علي تغييرك لاسمي...ههههه


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (24 أغسطس 2007)

ازيك ياابو مها ... عامل ايه...انا جبت ملف (pdf) جميل اوي عن طرق تقليل الدراج في السيارات ..بس معلش سامحني انا هعمله مرفقات بردو ...واي حد ممكن ينزله ونتناقش فيه... انا حاولت والله اكتب هنا عادي بس واجهتني مشاكل في وضع الصور ..وانت عارف الموضوع ده محتاج صور وجداول كتير .. عامه الملف مش كبير بس فيه حاجات كويسه اوي...يارب يكون اللي انت عايزه موجود فيها.


----------



## AbuMaha (24 أغسطس 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ياخ ميرغني على هذه الاضافه الرئعه ونتمنى تواصلك دوما معنا..

اما انت ياخ ضايع ملكش حل دائما مبدع 

بصراحه انا شفت الملف ولقيت فيه الاجابة المناسبه وهي هذي مصدر الفكره عندي

لو نضرنا للجزء 2.1Shape of the vehicle’s body 

سنجد صوره لهيكل سياره بالاسود والسياره الي تحت تولدت فيها منطقه حمراء المنطقه هذي تعتبر فراغ يعني اقل من الضغط الجوي وكلما اسرعت السياره تكبر هذه المنطقه والفراغ هذا يسبب قوة سحب لجسم السياره مما يودي الى مقاومه تسبب استهلاك كبير للسياره كلما اسرعت اكثر وبالتالي كبرت هذه المنطقه

ومن هنا جاتني الفكرة وحاب اخذ رايكم 

ماذا لو قدرنا ان نعمل في جسم السياره ممر للهواء من المقدمه الى موخرت السياره بحيث يكون الهواء مار من مقدمة السياره ويفرغ في المنطقه الحمراء بحيث ان هذه المنطقه الحمراء المفرغه من الهواء ماتسحب السيارة بل تسحب هواء بدل عن جسم السياره شرايكم في الفكره هذي؟؟

هل تشوفون انها ممكن تنفع وانا بصراحه اتوقع مشاكل تمنع فعالية الفكره ولكن ساترككم مع الفكرة بحيث نناقشها من حيث امكانيتها ومن حيث المشاكل المترتبه عليها وبعد ذلك بقولكم ايش العوائق الي اتوقعها..

ابو مها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2007)

ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> ازيك ياابو مها ... عامل ايه...انا جبت ملف (pdf) جميل اوي عن طرق تقليل الدراج في السيارات ..بس معلش سامحني انا هعمله مرفقات بردو ...واي حد ممكن ينزله ونتناقش فيه... انا حاولت والله اكتب هنا عادي بس واجهتني مشاكل في وضع الصور ..وانت عارف الموضوع ده محتاج صور وجداول كتير .. عامه الملف مش كبير بس فيه حاجات كويسه اوي...يارب يكون اللي انت عايزه موجود فيها.



الأخ في الهندسة .

تحية طيبة .

ممكن توضح لنا عن اكثر المناطق تتعرض لكمية الهواء في هيكل السيارة .

وشكرا مقدما .

البغدادي .:81:


----------



## AbuMaha (24 أغسطس 2007)

اذا بتيسمحل الاخ في الهندسة اجاوب وممكن هو يضيف بعد 

كلما قلت انسيابيت السيارة من الخلف كانت اكثر تعرضا للمنطقة الحمراء واكنت اكبر طبعا وهذا كان موضح في الصوره الي فيها هيكلين احدهم انسيابي والاخر عادي

لكن بصفه عامه الاكثر تعرضا هو خلفيت السياره هذا اذا كنت فهمت استفسارك بالشكل الصحيح

ابو مها


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 أغسطس 2007)

AbuMaha قال:


> اذا بتيسمحل الاخ في الهندسة اجاوب وممكن هو يضيف بعد
> 
> كلما قلت انسيابيت السيارة من الخلف كانت اكثر تعرضا للمنطقة الحمراء واكنت اكبر طبعا وهذا كان موضح في الصوره الي فيها هيكلين احدهم انسيابي والاخر عادي
> 
> ...



تسلم ياابو مها وماقصرت .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (25 أغسطس 2007)

أخووي أبو مها أشكرك على طرحك الراقي...أول مرة أحس إني أفهم الموضوع صح خطوة خطوة 
أنا أعتقد إن فكرتك رائعة و كمان قابلة للتطبيق و لو عملنا الممر نقدر نستفيد منه مثلا في تبريد المحرك و هو مار للجهة الثانية و بذلك نكون ضربنا عصفورين بحجر

كنت أفكر هل يمكن إنه نعمل الجزء الأمامي من السيارة بشكل يسمح للهواء بالمرور من تحت السيارة و الانتقال إلى الجزء الخلفي من دون عمل ممر ؟؟
ما أدري خطرت في بالي بس ما حد يضحك علي ههههه تراني لسه طالبه


----------



## AbuMaha (26 أغسطس 2007)

العفو اختي..

وبخصوص فكرة انا نستفيد من الهواء في التبريد بصراحه فكرة رائعه وانتي بالشكل هذا اثبتي ان فكرة الموضوع هذا ناجحه لان هدفنا من الموضوع هو مش بس طرح الافكار ولكن مناقشتها والتطوير منها وبصراحه فكرة رائعه جدا وبعدين انا اعتقد في الموضوع هذا بالذات الي راح يضحك على فكرة واحد او يقلل من شئنها احنا المفروض كلنا نضحك عليه لانه مايفهم ان الافكار المضحكه قد يكون لها شئن اكثر بمليون مره من الافكار الي تبهرنا في بدايتها ماعليك ياختي انتي سنه رابعه على حد علمي 
واعتقد انتي مهندسة خلاص بس المسالة مسالت وقت بسيط وشغلات تكمليه وانا اشوف الي في هذي المرحله دائما ابداعهم اكثر من الي صارله فتره من الدراسه لانكم الان فرش في النظريات اكثر منا 

وبخصوص مرور الهواء من تحت السيارة ماشوف انه فيه اي مشكله ولكن المهم مش المرور المهم هو المخرج كيف ممكن نخلي الهواء يخرج بطريقه تغطي الفراغ بالكامل او على الاقل جزء كبير منه وانا اعتقد متخصصين الفلو داينمك ممكن يساعدونا عن كيفيه الخروج ونوع الهواء المطلوب هل نصممه بحيث ان الهواء الخارج يكون مور تربلنس او لس تربلنس.

واذا كان المطلوب تربلنس ممكن الشيء هذا يسببلنا مشكله في الثبات للسياره او لا؟

ابو مها


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (26 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أستاذنا أبو مها  عطيتني دفعة قوية للإمام 
نرجع لموضوع السيارة 
كنت بقول إنه لازم نسوي تربلنس عشان نعبي المنطقة كلها بالهوا بس مثل ما قلت أخوي إنه يمكن نأثر على ثبات السيارة ..
عن كيفية عمل التيربلنس ما أدري أقترح إنه نخلي مخرج الهواء ذو شكل معين مثل مثلا يخرج الهوا في مسار حلزوني ( هذا رح يساعد على عمل التيربلنس) أو مثلا يكون لمخرج الهواء أكثر من فرع حتى نتأكد من انتشار الهواء في المنطقة + عمل التيربلنس

أما بالنسبة لثبات السيارة فاقترح إنه نشوف شخص مختص يمكن يقدر يساعدنا مثل ما قلت أخوي 

تحياتي و الموضوع بدا يصير أروع و أمتع 
تسلم


----------



## AbuMaha (26 أغسطس 2007)

ياسلام عليك يابشمهندستنا 

طيب ايش رايكم لو اضفنا برضو اير بلور او كمبرسير صغير يكون يعمل فقط بالكهرباء ويعمل ضغط للهواء بحيث انه يخرج بضغط عالي ونظمن انه يغطي المنطقه المفرغه:81:


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (27 أغسطس 2007)

فكرة رائعة أخوي أبو مها ...ما بقا غير حد يطبقها عشان نشوف فعالتها 
على فكرة تنفع مشروع تخرج 

ننتظر الجديد بفارغ الصبر


----------



## AbuMaha (29 أغسطس 2007)

والله صراحة انا اشوف انها تصلح لمشروع تخرج ياليت والله احد يستفيد منها عشان بعد بالمره نشوف فعاليتها 

على العموم في انتظار افكاركم
وان شاء الله فالقريب اجيبلكم شي جديد


----------



## محمد بن قنانة (29 أغسطس 2007)

*كلمة لها معنى*

تحياتى لصاحب الفكرة والتحايا لاعضاء الموقع"
اتمنى من الاخوة منظمى هذه الشبكة الموقرة ان تضع ركنا يوضح فيه طرق وسبل ابراز المشاركات فانا اولهم اتمنى ان اشارككم وكيف.....لااعرف .
احب اعرف طرق المشاركة اى كيفيتها من نسخ ولصق ووضع الروابط ... وبانواعها .
اتمنى ان يكون هدا الركن ثابت فى مكانه ...لان يوجد غيرى الكثيرون.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (29 أغسطس 2007)

هل انت مهندس ميكانيكي حقأ ؟ اذن فكر معي .

تحية طيبة .

موضوع سبق وان طرحته ولم اجد اجابة شافية وحل .

لدي مروحة هواء منضدية ثابتة الأتجاه ( لا تدور يمينأ وشمالأ ) مصممة هكذأ من المنشأ .

ماهي الألية لجعلها تدور او تتحرك او تقذف الهواء يمينأ وشمالا ؟

فكروا معي وساهموا لنرى ابداعكم وافكاركم وهل انت مهندس ميكانيكي حقأ ؟

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## AbuMaha (29 أغسطس 2007)

صراحه بداء الموضوع يسخن شي جميل مشكور مهندسنا على الفكره هذي 

انا بصراحه عندي اقتراح
انا فكرت ثم فكرت :81: لو حاولنا انا نغير في المروحه نفسها بنضطر نكسر ونركب وهالشي ممكن لكن انا عندي فكرة اعتقد بتكون اسهل

لو حطينا المروحه باكملها على شي يدور يمين ويسار بنحركها بدوون كسر وفك
فكره تضحك ادري بس هذا الي ورد بذهني وممكن لو كانت المروحه كبيره يسبب وقوعها اذا لم تثبت وممكن تكلفت التغيير يكلف اكثر من قيمة مروحه جديده  على العموم نبي افكار فيها هندسة اكثر لان فكرتي ماشوف فيها هندسة


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (30 أغسطس 2007)

امممم أنا اتوقع المسألة كلها متعلقة بعمل ميكانيزم معين يحرك لنا المروحة يمنى و يسرى و هذا له علاقة بعلم الكينيماتك 

رايحة أدور عالميكانيزم المناسب و راجعتلكم


----------



## ضايع فى هندسه (1 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم....افتكر انه ممكن نركب كامه علي عمود دوران تاني ياخد حركته من العمود الاصلي وتكون الكامه دي متوصله براس المروحه اللي عايزينها تدور يمين وشمال...هذا والله اعلم


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (4 سبتمبر 2007)

ابومها المثابر تحياتى لك وللاعضاء والمشرفين وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
الفولت الناتج من ضغطة وزن الانسان العادي قد يصل الى آلاف الفولتيات ولكن بتيار محدود يتناسب عكسيا مع ارتفاع الفولت.لان النتج من هذا الشغل المبدول بثقل جسم الانسان كبير نسبيا ويمكن حسابه كطاقه ديناميكيه تتحدد قيمتها اذا علمنا .وزن الجسم .المساحه الفعاله .دلك لاختلاف طريقة المشى من انسان للآخر.واعتبارات اخرى . 
اما اسباب الشكوى الدائمه من ارتفاع الحمل الحرارى للتكييف فى ظروف ما فسببه الاساسى تراكم اوساخ وعوالق فى المكثف يمكن ازالتها باسبريهات كيميائيه والنفخ بالهواء المضغوط.6 بار على الاقل زاعدة تلميع ودهان المكثف بعد الطلاء 
قد يفيد الماء البارد لرفع الكفائه ولكن ضرره كبير على الصاج والعفشه الاماميه كما انه سنحتاج لخزان ماء سيشغل حيز ما وزياده فى الوزن وعدم التزان الكلى للسياره 
اللهم بلغنا رمضان


----------



## AbuMaha (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي ابراهيم بصراحه معلومات قيمه واتمنى ماتحرمنا من مشاركاتك دائما


----------



## snipertomb (5 سبتمبر 2007)

فكرة عظيمة واتمنى استمرار المشاركة فيها ولكن 
ليس فى مجال السيارات فقط 
اتمنى ان تكون هناك مشاركات من بيئة العمل
على سبيل المثال 
ما السبب الرئيسى لحدوث شروخ فى اللحامات الداخلية لاوعية الضغط عندما تتعرض لدورات تبريد ثم تسخين وهكذا...؟
ارجو الرد..........


----------



## AbuMaha (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مع ان الموضوع هنا هو لطرح الافكار وليس لمناقشات المشاكل الفنية في مجال الصناعه الا ان هالشي راح يرفع من الفائده ويزيد اهميت الموضوع اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي العزيز

وفي وجهت نظري ان السبب في الشروخ هو ان عملية التبريد والتسخين المستمر في المعادن تسبب موجات من الجهد (سترس) وهذي الموجات بعد عدد معين منها يعتمد على نوع المعدن وفرق درجة الحراره في التبريد والتسخين وجودة اللحام و و امور كثيره ايضا هذي الامور تحدد العدد الي ممكن يتحمله المعدن من هذي السايكلز الدورات والتي تسبب الفتيك وبدورة يحدث كراك او شرخ وغالبا ما يبداء في اللحامات لانها بتكون اكثر عرضه للسترس كونستريشن يعني تركيز السترس بسبب وجود زوايا فيها بالذات اذا كان الحام معمول بطريقه غير خاضعه للمواصفات العالمية هذا والله اعلم

اخوكم ابو مها


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (7 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين والله ولى الصابرين 
اخى العزيز انا سعيد جدا بهذا المنتدى الجميل وارجو ان يكون خير للأمه العربية كلها 
انا عندى فكره كنت افكر فيها وانا فى السنه الأولى كليه وبدأت تتطور معى حتى اكتملت وكنت نفسى ان
اطرحها على جميع مصانع السيارات 
لو اعجبتك ارجو ان تساعدنى فى ان ياخذه احد مصانع الكبرى للأنتاج السيارات والله ولى التوفيق
الفكرة هى لمعاجة انقلاب السيارات عندم تسير بسرعات كبيرة فى المنحنيات والحفاظ على توازن السيارات فى جميع الطرق 
جهاز يتم تركيبه يحافظ على التوازن فى السيارات (الفكره على الورق ومحتاج تمويل لكى تترجم للواقع) اذا كانت موافق على الفكره ارجو الأفاده
وشكرا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## AbuMaha (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على حضورك الرائع بصراحه الموضوع هذا هو لطرح الافكار ومناقشتها وانت ماطرحت حيثيات الفكره طبعا من حقك ان تبحث عن الاستفاده وتحافظ بالفكره لنفسك لكن الموضوع هذا هو لطرح الافكار لكي يستفيد منها الجميع ويناقشونها ويطورنها

على العموم في موقع في السعوديه يتم فيه تسجيل برائة الاختراع ممكن تسجلها وبعد ذلك تطرحها عندنا لان الحق بيكون مملوك لك محد يقدر ياخذها بعدك
ومن ناحية شركات السيارات انت بعد ماتسجل الفكره ابعثها لجميع الشركات المصنعه الكبيره جدا ووضحلهم ان الفكره مسجله لك وهم بيعرضون عليك عروض انشالله وانت اختار افضل عرض لكن كل هذا بعد ماتسجل حقك في الفكره الموقع هو في الرابط التالي لكي تسجل الفكره

http://www.kacst.edu.sa/mangement/patent/

ابو مها


----------



## ريمون عدلي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

استاذي الفاضل العزيز
اريد لحم ماسوره من ماده قلفنايز مقاس واحد بوصه مع ماسوره من ماده Pvc دون استعمال وسائل الربط المعروفه لان المساحته المتاحه لعمليه الربط صغيره وقد تكون غير متوفره
ما هو الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا الف شكر


----------



## eng_mechanic (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
"اخوانى الاعزاء السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته.فى البدايه اوجه الشكر الى صاحب هذه الفكره العبقريه ........."
واعزرونى لم امتلك فكره لحل هذه المواضيع ولن ما عليا الان الا ان ادعو لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (13 سبتمبر 2007)

استاذي الفاضل في انتظار ردك الكريم بالاجابه 

شكرا


----------



## ياسين 1962 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*اخي ضايع في الهندسة*



ضايع فى هندسه قال:


> السلام عليكم... ياأستاذ شكري يمكنك ان تدير مولد كهرباء بمحرك بنزين او ديزل... ويمكنك ان تدير طلمبه مياه (PUMP) عن طريق محرك بنزين او ديزل ... ويمكنك ايضا ان تدير ضاغط الهواء... الفكره كلها في طريقه الربط بين عمود دوران كل من المحرك و(المولد- الطلمبه-الضاغط) فمثلا في حاله المولد يتم الربط عن طريق ديسك (DISK) بحيث يتم ربط الديسكين ببعض ويجب ان يكون مقاسهم واحدا ومقاس الديسكات يتحدد بما يسمي (SAE) فمثلا اذا كان ديسك المحرك (SAE1) فيجب ان يكون ديسك المولد نفس المقاس.. وفي حاله الطلمبه يتم الربط عن طريق كوبلن .. وذلك طبعا لاختلاف عمود دوران المولد عن الطلمبه.. فيجب ان تحدد طريقه الربط فقط بين المحرك والضاغط.. وبالمناسبه انا موجود ... اسم (ضايع في هندسه ) مجرد اسم وليس صفه (الحقيقة اني طالبة ناجحة للمرحلة الثانية حاليا واحنة بالكلية وخاصة لانه مرحلة اولى فالدراسة نظرية اكثر مما هو عملي فانا ارجو منك ان توضحلي بعض المصصطلحات التالية ولو اني راح اتعبك (pump).(SAE).(SAE1).(طلمبة بالعراقي ماهي )واكون شاكرة الك


----------



## القدسي2007 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

لدي فكرة وهي عمل تحلية لمياة البحر باستخدام الانابيب المفرغة من الهواء و السحب يكون عن طريق التبريد باستخدام الدارة (الماء والنشادر والكل يشتغل بالطاقة الشمسية فكروا معاي الفكرة ناجة نظريا الدور الباقي عمليا


----------



## يوسف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

عندي فكرة استخدام خاصية الترددات التوافقية في تخزين طاقة هائلة واطلاقها بزمن قصير لإحداث زخم هائل. هذا التطبيق يفيد في كثير من الأغراض كتحطيم الصخور والأبحاث العلمية الحديثة.
أصل الفكرة تقوية ذبذبة عادية بتغذية راجعة موافقة للأصلية الى حين وصول الطاقة المناسبة.
من عنده فكرة تفصيلية في هذا الموضوع فهم مهم جدا، ويصلح ايضا سلاحا عسكريا مع الأسف.


----------



## مهندس نورس (24 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء .

قرأت جميع المواضيع او الأفكار المطروحة ووجدت فقط اصحاب الخبرات العملية هم وحدهم القادرين

على تطوير افكارهم .

وهذه هي الحقيقة بسبب عدم النضوج الفكري العملي او التطبيقي .

امنياتي ان تتبلور لديكم افكار جديدة لطرحها .


----------



## أبو المثنى (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع رائع و لذلك أود أن أضيف هذه الفكرة التي أود أن أقوم بتنفيذها و لكن تنقصني الخبرة:
تخصصي هندسة أ,توترونكس (سيارات حديثة) مستوى سنة رابعة 
فكرت في عمل automated gear box بحيث يكون نظام الجير عادي فيه جميع الغيارات و لكنه ليس أوتوماتيك مع أنني أود إلغاء دعسة الكلتش و جعل نظام تحكم يقوم بالدعس و يوجد مجسات تلتقط إشارة الغيار و تقوم بعملية دعس الكلتش و تغيير الغيار
الهدف من النظام هو أن أغلب سائقي السيارات المحترفين يفضلون قيادة سيارة بجير عادي على الأوتوماتيك لأنك تحس أنك تقود سيارة عن طريق تحريك عصا الجير بوكسو لكن السيئ لديهم هو وجود دعسة الكلتش التي تعيق آلية القيادة و الأمر المهم هو أن توفير جير بوكس مؤتمت يوفر آلية قيادة( شبه) طبيعية و لكن بكفاءة أعلى و دقة أكبر
لا أدري إن كان النظام الذي أطرحه قد صمم من قبل و لكن هي فكرة خطرت ببالي و أود المساعدة و أرجو لمن يود المساعدة أن يرسل الرد على الإيميل لأنني لا أدخل النت كثيرا لعدم تفرغي 

جزيتم خيرا
أخوكم : أبو المثنى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

أبو المثنى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع رائع و لذلك أود أن أضيف هذه الفكرة التي أود أن أقوم بتنفيذها و لكن تنقصني الخبرة:
> تخصصي هندسة أ,توترونكس (سيارات حديثة) مستوى سنة رابعة
> فكرت في عمل automated gear box بحيث يكون نظام الجير عادي فيه جميع الغيارات و لكنه ليس أوتوماتيك مع أنني أود إلغاء دعسة الكلتش و جعل نظام تحكم يقوم بالدعس و يوجد مجسات تلتقط إشارة الغيار و تقوم بعملية دعس الكلتش و تغيير الغيار
> ...



تحية طيبة .

النظام موجود في سيارات المعوقين وخاصتأ للذين لديهم بتر في الساق اليسرى .

حيث يوجد انواع ومواصفات وحسب نوع العوّق لدى الشخص .

وادعو الأخوة الأعضاء المتخصصين بتحرير موضوع خاص في هذا المجال ( سيارة المعوقين)

ومواصفتها .

والشكر والتحية للجميع .


البغدادي:81:


----------



## علاء الدين2 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شي جميل فكرة هذا الموضوع وفعلا مشاركة الرجال في عقولها ثروة


----------



## kadhum (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام


----------



## kadhum (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم 
الفحص الهندسي يعتبر من االمجالات المهمة في الحياة العملية للمهندسين بصورة عامة والمهندسين الميكانيكين بصورة خاصة ,لذا ادعو زملائي الافاضل بالاهتمام بهذا الموضوع الحيوي والمشاركة بكل مايفيد في هذا المجال كأن يكون الشركات العملاقة للفحص الهندسي والسيطرة النوعية , الشركات المصنعة لأجهزة الفحص الهندسي , الدورات التطويرية في هذا المجال .
وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم وتعاونكم


----------



## أبو المثنى (2 أكتوبر 2007)

نرجو من الأخوة المشاركة بالعقول
فعلا عقول الرجال ثروة .... فكيف إن كانوا مهندسين؟


----------



## علاء الدين2 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

تراودني فكرة قديمة ربما تناولها الباحثون او لا .........
الفكرة هي عملية ربط محرك كهربائي مع مولد للتيار الكهربائي ربط ميكانيكي , اي يكون الاثنان على محور واحد . ويتم تشغيل المحرك بداية بتسليط جهد عليه الى ان يصل الى سرعة معينة من خلالها يتم توليد الطاقة في المولد المربوط على نفس المحور وبواسطة دائرة تحكم تلغى الفولتية الخارجية ويبقى المحرك معتمد على الطاقة المولدة . اي تكون تغية ذاتية ( مولد محرك ) اي يكون محرك دائم الحركة لامنتهية .
ارجو الرد ومناقشة الموضوع


----------



## مستشار (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الأعزاء هذا من افضل المواضيع بالمنتدى لذلك نريد التركيز على الأفكار المنطقية والهتدسية التي تحل مشكلة أو عائق حقيقي.


----------



## kadhum (6 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل 
اود ان الفت انتباهكم على موضوع مهم جدا لم نتحدث عنة في هذا المنتدى الرائع وهو فحص اللحام و بالطرق المعروفة الخاصة بذلك مثل (الفحص البصري الفحص بواسطة الموجات فوق الصوتية الفحص بواسطة الاشعة السينية الفحص بواسطة الاجزاء الميغناطيسية ) كذلك الطرق الخاصة باعداد طرق اللحام مثل لحام اجزاء بسمك مختلف او بمعادن مختلفة 

مع التقدير


----------



## باقر الشمري (15 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا الطرح في غاية الروعة 
عندي فكرة ومتردد في طرحها وهي تقول
نرى المعاناة الكبيرة التي يعاني منها العام وهي نقص وقود النفط ومشتقاته وخصوصا ما نراه في العراق من شحة الوقود وتزايد أعداد المولدات الكهربائية حيث تبادر إلى ذهني أن هذا المولد عند بداية تشغيله عن طريق (الهندر) وبعد الإسترارية تؤخذ إدارة المحرك عن طريق الوقود وحرقة داخل الإسطوانة فلو قمنا بوضع (ماطور) يقوم بعمل الإسطوانة حيث هو المسؤول عن إدارة الملف بدل عنها وبنفس عدد الدورات فإننا بالتأكيد سوف نحصل على الطاقة الكهربائية دون الحاجة للوقود، حيث يأخذ هذا الماطور الكهرباء من نفس المولد.

أتقبل أي تعليق وأرجو أن يكون مسند إلى تعليل علمي


----------



## senuors (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشورة مستعجلة تعرض لثانى مرة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​ *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ *كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*...*[/FONT]​ *الموضوع على قدر كبير من الأهمية *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*...*[/FONT]*عبارة عن مشروع تخرج *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]​ *في قسمنا هذا العام*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*ميكانيكا إنتاج*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*ترأس القسم دكتور جديد بفكر جديد عن سابقه *​ *ابتدأ العام بفكرة لا أرى وصف غير أنها غريبة نوعا ما *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*سلاح ذو حدين*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*دون تعجب*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*..!!*[/FONT]​ *نزل مشروع عبارة عن ورقه رسمية منه باعتباره رئيس القسم إلى اى مصنع أو شركة يقدمها الطالب تتضمن مشروع متفق عليه ونوقش بين الطرفين وتم قبوله منه *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*قد يكون دراسة أكاديمية لمشكلة ما أو تطوير و تحديث لشيء تقدمه الشركة ليكون محل الدراسة باعتبار أن الشركة غير مكلفة باى شيء ولسيادته طبعا الإشراف والمتابعة*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*....*[/FONT]​ *لا أدرى ما رأيكم بهذه الفكرة لكنى اعتقد أنها فعلا جديدة وبنَاءة لكن غير مكتملة فرئيس القسم لم يقدم خيارات للطالب *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*. *[/FONT]*بل انه أطلق له العنان ليتوه ويحتار *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*..!*[/FONT]​ *نزل غيره مشاريع في القسم وسجلت في مشروع *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*تكوين وتركيب المصاعد الهيدروليكية*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*)*[/FONT]​ *وطرأت للدكتور فكرة أخرى مشروع *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(*[/FONT]*تبريد وتكييف*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*) *[/FONT]*وترك الخيار للأغلبية *​ *ودكتور أخر نزل مشروع في الفلزات*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*...*[/FONT]​ ​ *الآن وقد اكتملت الفكرة لديكم *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.... *[/FONT]*احتاج المشورة *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*: *[/FONT]​ *هل ممكن احد يساعدني في اختيار فكرة جيدة لمشروع وتحديد المشروع كاملا كعناوين شركات ومواقع ووسائل مساعدة أيا كانت*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]​ *وان لم يكن استمر مع دكتوري الآن وتحديد أيهما أفضل بين الصاعد والتكييف من ناحية المجهود المطلوب لتنفيذ المشروع ومستقبله ومتطلباته *[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]​ ​ *أرجو الرد في حدود أيام وإلا سأضطر لمتابعة ما أنا فيه وأضيع فرصة قد تغير مستقبلي*​ *تقبلوا تحياتي*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*... *[/FONT]*وكل عام وانتم بخير*[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*على فكرة انا عرضت الموضوع ده فى موضوع جديد قبل امس ولم يعرض الى الان فاغتنمتها فرصة لعرضه فى هذا الموضوع عسى ان اجد فيه بغيتى فى اقرب وقت
*[/FONT]​


----------



## علاء الدين2 (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ اتلشمري لقد طرحت الفكرة انا مسبقا ولم احصل على الرد لحد الان:5:


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الفكره هى ادخال بضع تعديلات على الcinterfiugalpump وهى الطرمبه المستخدمه فى رفع المياه وكذالك المواد البتروليه


----------



## سيب كبين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الاعزاء هل يمكن صناعة تنور( لعمل الخبز) يعمل عن طريق الطرد المركزى كعمل منشف الغسالة ويحتوى بداخله هيتر كهربائى ؟


----------



## mohame_ refaat (21 أكتوبر 2007)

انا طالب بكلية التعليم الصناعى ولدى عمل مشروع
فكرة المشروع هى عمل او اقتباص لفكرة المسابقة العلمية روبوكون
فأن اريد عمل جهاز يقوم بحمل الاشياء ويتحرك فى الاتجهات الستة


----------



## احمد رمضان رفاعى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد قيل في المثل من سمع تجارب الاخريين كأنه عاشها جميعا.
وفكرتي هي ان كل مهندس يعمل في اي مجال هندسي يطرح كل المشاكل الهندسيه التي تعرض لها وكيف تعامل معها والتي لم يمكنه التعامل معها حتى الان ويمكن بذلك المشاركه بتقديم افكار اسهل للحلول للمشاكل المحلوله والمشاكل التي لم يتم حلها ايضا وبذلك اعتقد ان كل مهندس يهتم بمجال معين سوف يحصل على اهم وافضل المسائل العمليه الموجوده بالفعل في هذا المجال وارى ايضا ان لكي يتحفذ كل من زوى الخبرات ان يعقد النيه ان تكون هذه المعلومات المقدمه بنيه رفعه الأمه التي سوف نسؤل عنها جميعا يوم القبامه ماذا قدمنا لدين الله.
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## احمد رمضان رفاعى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قد قيل في المثل من سمع تجارب الاخريين كأنه عاشها جميعا.
وفكرتي هي ان كل مهندس يعمل في اي مجال هندسي يطرح كل المشاكل الهندسيه التي تعرض لها وكيف تعامل معها والتي لم يمكنه التعامل معها حتى الان ويمكن بذلك المشاركه بتقديم افكار اسهل للحلول للمشاكل المحلوله والمشاكل التي لم يتم حلها ايضا وبذلك اعتقد ان كل مهندس يهتم بمجال معين سوف يحصل على اهم وافضل المسائل العمليه الموجوده بالفعل في هذا المجال وارى ايضا ان لكي يتحفذ كل من زوى الخبرات ان يعقد النيه ان تكون هذه المعلومات المقدمه بنيه رفعه الأمه التي سوف نسؤل عنها جميعا يوم القبامه ماذا قدمنا لدين الله.
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

احمد رمضان رفاعى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> قد قيل في المثل من سمع تجارب الاخريين كأنه عاشها جميعا.
> وفكرتي هي ان كل مهندس يعمل في اي مجال هندسي يطرح كل المشاكل الهندسيه التي تعرض لها وكيف تعامل معها والتي لم يمكنه التعامل معها حتى الان ويمكن بذلك المشاركه بتقديم افكار اسهل للحلول للمشاكل المحلوله والمشاكل التي لم يتم حلها ايضا وبذلك اعتقد ان كل مهندس يهتم بمجال معين سوف يحصل على اهم وافضل المسائل العمليه الموجوده بالفعل في هذا المجال وارى ايضا ان لكي يتحفذ كل من زوى الخبرات ان يعقد النيه ان تكون هذه المعلومات المقدمه بنيه رفعه الأمه التي سوف نسؤل عنها جميعا يوم القبامه ماذا قدمنا لدين الله.
> والله ولى التوفيق



جزاك الله خير جزاء .

البغدادي:55:


----------



## mohame_ refaat (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ااسلام عليكم لقد طرحت فكرة قبل ذلك وهى عبارة عن جهاز يتحرك فى ست اتجهات ولكن المهم فى هذا الموضوع هو ما هو الجهاز او الموتمر الذى يمكن ان يتحرك فى هذا الجهاذ هل هو مثل السرفو موتور
ام هو جهاذ اخر


----------



## SAKRSUPER (15 أكتوبر 2008)

برك اللة فيكم
عندى طريقة لتوليد الكهرباء ولم اجد من يسند فى هزا المحرك 
مع العلم انهو موفر للبترول وغير ضار بلبيئة
وتحدست كسير عنة


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 مارس 2009)

أخوتى الاعزاء..........
المشاركات الموجوده فى هذا الموضوع مهمه جدا ومفيده جدا..
لى بعض التعليقات المهمه 
1-بالنسبه لتكييف السياره فمن واقع خبرتى فى هذا المجال اكاد اجزم ان السبب الرئيسى فى قله كفائه التكييف عند توقف السياره يعود فى الاساس الى سرعه دوران المحرك والذى بدوره يوئثر على سرعه دوران الكومبريسور
.........ولهذا ينبغى عند ضبط الضغوط اثناء الشحنان تكون عدد لفات المحرك فى حدود 2000r\m
ومن ذلك يتضح ان السبب الرئيسى فى كفائة التكييف هو بطء سرعة دوران المحرك نسبيا .
2-بالنسبه لموضوع رش الماء على الريداتير اثناء توقف السياره اعتقد انها طريقه غير فعاله نظر لارتفاع درجة الريداتير مما يلزم مع كميه كبيره جدا من المياه البارد والتى لا يمكن توفير المكان او درجة الحراره اللازمه لحفظها.
.............................اعتقد ان هذه التعليقات اقرب جدا للصواب .حيث اننى اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ18 عام تقريبا.............................................


----------



## AbuMaha (29 مايو 2009)

علاء الدين2 قال:


> تراودني فكرة قديمة ربما تناولها الباحثون او لا .........
> الفكرة هي عملية ربط محرك كهربائي مع مولد للتيار الكهربائي ربط ميكانيكي , اي يكون الاثنان على محور واحد . ويتم تشغيل المحرك بداية بتسليط جهد عليه الى ان يصل الى سرعة معينة من خلالها يتم توليد الطاقة في المولد المربوط على نفس المحور وبواسطة دائرة تحكم تلغى الفولتية الخارجية ويبقى المحرك معتمد على الطاقة المولدة . اي تكون تغية ذاتية ( مولد محرك ) اي يكون محرك دائم الحركة لامنتهية .
> ارجو الرد ومناقشة الموضوع


 
عزيزي الفكره هذي انا سمعت عنها من قبل وهناك من ادعى انه طبقها وانا ماستبعد اي شي بالعلم لكن تاكد لو الفكره هذي نجحت راح تتغير معاير كثير في الكره الارضيه لان الطاقه لا تفنى ولا تاتي من عدم

وانت بهالطريقه تبي تنتج طاقه من عدم

واحب اذكرك ان عشان تحرك المحور تحتاج طاقه ميكانيكيه او طاقه كهربائيه اكبر من الطاقه المنتجه لانه راح يكون عندك خساره في الافشنسي طبيعيه جدا وانتاج الطاقه الكئربائيه مايعني انك ماثرت على المحور انت بانتاج الطاقه تحدث قوة على المحور مما يودي الى توقفه اذا لم يكن هناك طاقه تحركه باستمرار

اتمنى اني وضحت الفكره لك يالغالي


----------



## SAKRSUPER (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم تحية طيبة وبعد
الاختراع واحركتة الميكانيكية ابسط من هزء
الموضع فى الاتى نظرية فى المحرك التربينى كنت اعمل علية حتا توفر لدى هزأ الاختراع 
من عملى فى الميكانيكة الديزل والهيدورلك والمحرك التربينى ليتوليد الكهرباء
وانا العبد للة جلأ وعلأ 
كنت ابحث عن مصاضر جديد ليتوليد الكهرباء
عن طريق الرياح والمياة والبخار- والطاقة الشمسية - كل زألك يعطى طاقة محدودة
حتا تعرافت الى محرك احدا الدبابات الحديثة وكان بة احدى النظريات وبعض النظريات التى ساعداتنى 
فى العمل وفى البحث 
كل ما احتاجة هو الورشة المناسبة ليعمل هزا الاختراع ويكون الخير للجميع


----------



## مهندس كتر (29 مايو 2009)

ايش رايكم لو خصصنا قسم لهندسه المعدات الثقيله مثل معدات كتربلاير الامريكيه وكوماتسوا


----------

